# Riese and Muller



## theloafer (18 Dec 2018)

not long back from York, https://www.electricbikesales.co.uk/ went to try a riese and muller stepthrough for Karon....as the Haibike that I got for her back in Jan .. she just was not comfortable and was not really enjoying her riding. despite getting the small xs model.
she loved the Riese & Muller Nevo https://www.r-m.de/en-gb/models/nevo-gt/ it was so much better for her ...also come`s in 26 wheel which is a plus, to dam wet for a test run but going back in the new year for that, just need to choose between cassette & derailleur and chain .. which I am used to (In case of problems on the road) or the Nuvinci a belt drive


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

I think @Pale Rider has that make of bike.


----------



## theloafer (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I think @Pale Rider has that make of bike.



also while she was looking I think I have fallen in love with their charger ....poss could end up a very expensive day out .. lol


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2018)

theloafer said:


> also while she was looking I think I have fallen in love with their charger ....poss could end up a very expensive day out .. lol




Walk away from the temptation. . Either that or buy buy buy.


----------



## FishFright (18 Dec 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Walk away from the temptation. . Either that or buy buy buy.



Wrong, wrong wrong ! PEDAL away WITH the temptation


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Dec 2018)

theloafer said:


> also while she was looking I think I have fallen in love with their charger ....poss could end up a very expensive day out .. lol



I have what is now the previous model of the Charger.

Riese and Muller bikes are nicely made, very sturdy, but fairly heavy even for an ebike.

Most of the components are good quality, albeit they know how to charge for them.

I fancied an ebike with a Rohloff hub, so it was either Riese and Muller or build my own.

Price wasn't too sore by the time I'd screwed a decent discount from the supplier.


----------



## theloafer (9 Feb 2019)

finally got back down to York https://www.electricbikesales.co.uk/ for our test rides ... for me it was the Supercharger GX rohloff midnight blue ....and for my partner after her problems with her haibikes(getting on and off) she picked the Nevo GH vario red and with 26" wheels and also the dual battery ....here poss the middle-end march.... expensive day out but still cant wait










...my partner is still in shock


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2019)

theloafer said:


> finally got back down to York https://www.electricbikesales.co.uk/ for our test rides ... for me it was the Supercharger GX rohloff midnight blue ....and for my partner after her problems with her haibikes(getting on and off) she picked the Nevo GH vario red and with 26" wheels and also the dual battery ....here poss the middle-end march.... expensive day out but still cant wait
> View attachment 451552
> View attachment 451551
> View attachment 451556
> ...



Well, if a job's worth doing.

I see you are getting electronic shifting on the Rohloff bike.

That may be worth having, given that the twin cable twist shift is a bit clunky.

Looking at the pics online, you may be getting Rock Razor tyres, which I did.

Strange choice, a cross-country mountain bike tyre which seems to me to be too light for such a heavy bike.

After a handful of punctures I replaced mine with Schwalbe Moto-X - the 2.4" size sits nicely on the bike.

More robust than the Rock Razors, and the shallow trekking tread is more suitable for my use.

Riese and Muller were fitting Moto-X tyres to some bikes at the factory, so you can never be sure what will turn up.


----------



## theloafer (10 Feb 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I see you are getting electronic shifting on the Rohloff bike.



yes ..took a while to get used to but was impressed with it guy in shop says its easy to get used to....lol


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2019)

bike shop just called THEY HAVE ARRIVED whoooooooooooooooooo  will be picking them up on Saturday ....... now all I need to do is sell the other one`s


----------



## kynikos (3 Apr 2019)

Look forward to an ear to ear grin on your face!


----------



## theloafer (6 Apr 2019)

we have new additions to the family


----------



## theloafer (27 Jun 2019)

@Pale Rider 



Pale Rider said:


> I see you are getting electronic shifting on the Rohloff bike.


the electronic shifting is awesome almost done 400 miles and it has never missed a change had it in for its first service last week got john to change the tyres for the moto x 2.4 there was a big difference felt straight away


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Jun 2019)

theloafer said:


> @Pale Rider
> 
> 
> the electronic shifting is awesome almost done 400 miles and it has never missed a change had it in for its first service last week got john to change the tyres for the moto x 2.4 there was a big difference felt straight away



The 2.4" Moto X tyres suit the bike well.

I had several punctures with the supplied Rock Razors, and one or two flats with the Moto Xs, although they are better.

Tubeless is working for me, no punctures for 18 months at the cost of some faffing about with sealant.


----------



## pete75 (24 Apr 2020)

theloafer said:


> finally got back down to York https://www.electricbikesales.co.uk/ for our test rides ... for me it was the Supercharger GX rohloff midnight blue ....and for my partner after her problems with her haibikes(getting on and off) she picked the Nevo GH vario red and with 26" wheels and also the dual battery ....here poss the middle-end march.... expensive day out but still cant wait
> View attachment 451552
> View attachment 451551
> View attachment 451556
> ...


Hello 

Im also looking at R+M Supercharger , as you point out -expensive piece of kit but well built.
Did you manage to negotiate a reasonable discount ?
Pete


----------



## theloafer (24 Apr 2020)

hi pete75
well I would have liked more but the guy has to make a living..  i was happy enough though. the shop in York has a good range of models you can take for a test ride also


----------



## pete75 (26 Apr 2020)

theloafer said:


> hi pete75
> well I would have liked more but the guy has to make a living..  i was happy enough though. the shop in York has a good range of models you can take for a test ride also


Many thanks Loafer

I will pop across to York as and when lockdown is eased !

Been in touch with them and most helpful , was offered a test ride if I make an appointment

Pete


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Apr 2020)

They are very nice bikes, but awfully expensive. 

I know folk spend silly money on bikes but


----------



## theloafer (27 Apr 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> They are very nice bikes, but awfully expensive.
> 
> I know folk spend silly money on bikes but



i was an early retirement gift to myself  ... as they say shrouds don't have pockets


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Apr 2020)

theloafer said:


> i was an early retirement gift to myself  ... as they say shrouds don't have pockets



Honestly, I would too. I like the full suspension versions with 1000Wh battery pack. 

Having made the wife and ebike I fully appreciate the benefits of having a motor to boost performance for hills etc. I would want a S Pedelec model.


----------



## jann71 (5 Mar 2021)

theloafer said:


> we have new additions to the family
> 
> View attachment 461107
> 
> ...


How’s your missus getting on with her Nevo? Going to look at one tomorrow


----------



## theloafer (6 Mar 2021)

she loves it ...not ridden her other bikes since i got it for her.. hers is the vario hub gearing and dual battery so can be a little on the heavy side. but that's not noticed once you are aboard. also 43cm 26 inch wheels which she say helps as the weight is low and feels really stable. and if i am honest the few rides i have on it it feels great... .poss model to go for myself when i have trouble getting my leg over the crossbar .. which model you looking to get?


----------



## jann71 (6 Mar 2021)

theloafer said:


> she loves it ...not ridden her other bikes since i got it for her.. hers is the vario hub gearing and dual battery so can be a little on the heavy side. but that's not noticed once you are aboard. also 43cm 26 inch wheels which she say helps as the weight is low and feels really stable. and if i am honest the few rides i have on it it feels great... .poss model to go for myself when i have trouble getting my leg over the crossbar .. which model you looking to get?


It would be the 43cm for me too. Might depend on what I can haggle on. Had a quick shot on the one with normal chain and gears, not the belt drive.
Took it up the same hill as my original demo on my current older motor Bosch powered ebike.
Flew up the hill in the sport assistance and wasn't even in the granny gear.
I loved it 😁


----------

